# Preventing UC in show wether on free choice feed



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

My daughter's two Boer 4-H wethers are almost 4 months old and will be shown/sold at the fair at the end of July. She is feeding Southern States Grow & Show Goat free choice, which contains ammonium chloride, and also Manna Pro Goat Mineral, which also has ammonium chloride. Should she be supplementing it in powdered form too, or are they getting enough in feed & mineral to prevent UC? Their daily gains are about .52 if that matters.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think they are getting enough ac for now...you can put Apple cider vinegar in their water if you want, it'll prevent stone buildup.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

There should be enough. Just check the calcium to phosphorus ratio. It should be 2:1.


----------

